# Did Myers-Briggs really type us correctly?



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi--I am new to the cafe. It was nice being welcomed by Mr. Cyberbot. I took the M-B test 17 years ago and was typed as an INFJ. I bought it until I actually read through the IN profiles. INTP seems to match me much, much better. The only way the INTP type doesn't fit me is that I'm not particularly "geeky." I'm not much into sci-fi, neither am I particularly computer savvy. Just wondering if anyone had similar problems being typed.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Simone and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Simone. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

You jointed an MBTI forum and you aren't geeky!?

But no, seriously, I'm not geeky either. That's fine though, not all INTPs are. I know plenty of INTPs, and while they have a penchant for being geeky, it is by no means necessary.

Welcome :laughing:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Was this the actual Myers-Briggs test or some Internet knock-off? Not that I think the official Myers-Briggs test is infallible, but I figured we should make it clear before you go bashing Myers.

And yes, people mis-type themselves through tests all the time. It happens.

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

The MBTI has no scientific validity whatsoever, but I use it because really, there is nothing better to describe me thus far except for Aspie and Schizoid. I have always tested INTP. :tongue:


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome Simone. Yes the MBTI is far from infallible, I remember what it was like discovering that I was INTP almost 4 years ago. At first, just being shocked in general by my results and what it conveyed to me as far as rarity of types and my past etc. I did not give it excessive thought however until a couple years ago, when I started reading heavily detailed descriptions of INTPs and I was shocked once more and inevitably that led to joining a few forums. I am by no means geeky and I do not watch Star Trek. I do love Lord of the Rings and Dune however. I tested INFP twice, ( one was only last week). Every other time I have tested INTP however, but I feel like I could still change into an INFP or even an INTJ at times. Perhaps that is just the INTP chameleon talking.
Anyway I guess what I am trying to say is that on a cosmic scale MBTI has no relevance, and these days I give it as little importance as possible. :wink:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to PC.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe, Simone.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome INFJ/INTP :happy:

[INTP with Fe?]


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Blueguardian said:


> Welcome to PC.


Are you as hot as your avatar?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome, Simone. (I like that movie, btw)

I'm pretty much INTJ. I like to think of myself as well rounded too, but all together INTJ. I'll change traits, but only one at a time, so INTJ will be my baseline.

I think the INTJ's description is pretty accurate.


----------

